# Socionics LII (TiNx) 'Analyst' Model G in a Peanut Shell



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Recorded today.  Going thru the LII (TiNx) profile. Suggest you watch the twice as long Coconut shell version going thru the full profile after this Peanut Shell version. I forgot to define the inflation avoidance block in the Peanut vid. "Over-voltage on this block leads to collapse of the mind just as monetary inflation leads to collapse of the economy" - Dr G.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Model G is just reversed.


----------

